# Pedals for a hardtail xc?



## Salty seadog (21 Feb 2012)

morning all,
Still got the plastic pedals on my Forme rage xc hardtail that I got a few months ago but havn't realy gone much off road with it yet. Looking to do a few trails and use the bike for what it's built for and would like your opinion on some good pedals for this.
Have done a search but the last topics I can find for mtb's was back in 2009.


----------



## Cubist (21 Feb 2012)

It depends what you want the pedals to do. If you want to ride clipped in, then I would recommend Shimano PD M530, an SPD pedal with a widish platform, and an absolute bargain at 25 quid from Parker International or On-One/Planet X .






If you want flat pedals, you need some with gripping pins, such as DMR V8 as a start point. 



A google search will find ehm from 15-20 quid. 

However, if you want some quality, lightweight, blingy pedals of great beauty, go for Superstar Components Nano-Techs. They are flat, light, very grippy and cost about half of what some of the major distributors are asking for their exotica.


----------



## Salty seadog (21 Feb 2012)

Thanks Cubist, not looking for clipped in so flats look favourite, I'm 14 stone if that makes any difference to my choice as if I'm landing hard they will take a bit of a whack.


----------



## Cubist (21 Feb 2012)

My lad is about the same weight as you and his Nano Thru-pins have lasted extremely well- he and his mates give the bike some pasty. They're awesome value for £43, and an absolute worthwhile investment. They have buggered the opposition, so much so that a lot of stuff has had to come down in price to compete.

If budget is tight, then DMR V8s are pretty good, or thier big brother V12s. . Check the old 'bay for them, as there are bargains to be had.


----------



## Alun (21 Feb 2012)

Wellgo do DMR V8 and V12 copies, only the V12 copies have removeable pins. The pins on the copies are slightly different from the genuine pins, so may not grip as well. I have a pair though and I'm pleased with them, they're about £22 from CRC. I think Wellgo make pedals for DMR.
PS I weigh more than 14 stone.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (21 Feb 2012)

Cubist said:


> It depends what you want the pedals to do. If you want to ride clipped in, then I would recommend Shimano PD M530, an SPD pedal with a widish platform, and an absolute bargain at 25 quid from Parker International or On-One/Planet X .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was admiring a pair of those on a bike in a Surrey Hills car park at the weekend. Its young lady owner also caught my eye, as it happens...


----------



## martint235 (21 Feb 2012)

I had DMR v8s for several years on my MTB (and I was a tad heavier at the time around 16-17 stone) with no problems from them. Recently switched to SPD M530 and again no problems but I'm lighter now at around 14 stone.

Those nano-techs look good though. Wonder if SWMBO would notice another parcel arriving.....


----------



## Salty seadog (21 Feb 2012)

Budget not to much of a problem so it looks like the superstar nanos then.

cheers for the input and swift replies guys, much appreciated.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (21 Feb 2012)

martint235 said:


> I had DMR v8s for several years on my MTB (and I was a tad heavier at the time around 16-17 stone) with no problems from them. Recently switched to SPD M530 and again no problems but I'm lighter now at around 14 stone.
> 
> Those nano-techs look good though. Wonder if SWMBO would notice another parcel arriving.....


Doesn't work accept personal deliveries....


----------



## Silver Fox (21 Feb 2012)

If budget isn't a problem, you could always have a rush of blood to the head and check out these bad boy Burgtec Mk3's

http://www.burgtec.co.uk/products/pedals/penthouse-flats/


----------



## Salty seadog (21 Feb 2012)

Holy moly Silver fox.......budget just became an issue upon opening that link.
More than I'll need I feel, about the £50 mark will be tops for something like pedals I rekon......cheers though...


----------



## Peteaud (22 Feb 2012)

I use DMR V8 (14 Stone) and have no problems.

2nd set ive had (old bike had a set) and imho cant be beaten.


----------



## jethro10 (27 Feb 2012)

I'd be happy with the Superstar nano flats.
Any you get you want pins to give you some semblance of grip (a lot actually)
Can you stretch to something like 5.10's, Teva Links or Van's Gravel which have flat soles with grippy rubber - makes the pedals even better.

Jeff


----------



## GrumpyGregry (27 Feb 2012)

planet-x haveon-one brand ones on 50% discount with discount code UKTHINNY50

http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/PEOOTHIN/on_one_thinny_pedals


----------



## MacB (27 Feb 2012)

I've got some Superstar Nanos as well and very nice they are


----------



## Cubist (28 Feb 2012)

GregCollins said:


> planet-x haveon-one brand ones on 50% discount with discount code UKTHINNY50
> 
> http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/PEOOTHIN/on_one_thinny_pedals


Made Oi larrrf... I got that email yesterday and by the time I opened it they had sold out... shame, they look pretty good!


----------



## Salty seadog (1 Mar 2012)

Well I went for a set of the superstar nano thru pins, pretty large surface area so it'll take some movement to come off those...


----------



## Cubist (2 Mar 2012)




----------

